# Comfortable climbing boots



## TimberJack_7 (Aug 27, 2006)

Ah yes, one of the most overlooked and yet one of the most important pieces of equipment a tree climber can have. For years I have used Red Wing logger style boots for climbing and have always thought them to be a good boot. My only complaint is at the end of a long day, my dogs are really barking and need some rubbing to quite them down. I have used Dr.Scholls gel pads in them before with mixed results. They make the boot more comfortable but have a tendency to shift around some. 

Anybody got any recommendations on a good set of Comfortable climbing boots? Price range is $200 or less. Thank you.

Mike


----------



## lastradicaldude (Aug 28, 2006)

*Chippewa*

I used to use Red Wings, about 15 years. Still have two pair. two Westco, and one Chippewa. the leather on the Chippewa is much softer than any of the others. Found them on e-bay. I wear them the most. Don't know what they sell for new, but even if the Chippewa are more than $200 you can make them last longer by having leather protecters sewn on by a shoe maker (10 to 20 bucks) where your feet rub on the tree. be sure to cover the adjacent sole area, because once the welting is gone they can not be repaired again. This will triple the life of boots as this is usually where most of the wear comes. Chippewas are worth the difference; very soft padded inner linings. 
Stay away from steel toes if possible. Seems this allows for more movement and circulation in your toes.
One tip that will really help rest your feet, is to change boots during the day, or at least wear a different pair the next day. The additionall investment is well worth it.
happy shopping!


----------



## Jumper (Aug 28, 2006)

If you do a search on this site for this topic, lot of info herein.

Everyone here has an opinion, from running shoes to military surplus clodhoppers. Think it also depends to a degree on personal preference as to style, and also what the OSH regs are WRT safety features. For eg here in ON you likely would not get away with wearing anything that did not have a CSA steel toe/plate certification. Steel toes are not a hinderance if they have been fitted properly, but it is a known fact most men wear footwear sized too small. And if one type of toe causes discomfort try another-they too are made in different box sizes. Having said that there are a huge variety of styles out there that meet the requirement, so it comes down to what you mainly do, eg prunings, or heavy removals in spikes all day long. 

I agree having two pair is a wise investment-your boots will last longer and your feet will thank you for it as well. These seem to work for me, but are a lot more than $200. My feet are worth it.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 28, 2006)

This has been talked about a number of times, here are a 16 threads with BOOTS in the title.

I've linked pic's to the brand I like in the past.

I don't like the big square heel in the ones Mitch linked. I footlock regularly and that causes problems.


----------



## TimberJack_7 (Aug 28, 2006)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> This has been talked about a number of times, here are a 16 threads with BOOTS in the title.
> 
> I've linked pic's to the brand I like in the past.
> 
> I don't like the big square heel in the ones Mitch linked. I footlock regularly and that causes problems.




So what you are saying is perhaps to give that search feature a quick check before starting my next post........

What else can you expect from the FNG to the board?

Traction is a big plus, especially here in NE Ohio. Conditions are right for a variety of mosses and lichens to grow on the trees. All it takes to make tree climbing interesting is a quick rain, then there is the freezing rain in winter, or good old lake effect snow, etc, etc.


----------



## John464 (Aug 28, 2006)

TimberJack_7 said:


> So what you are saying is perhaps to give that search feature a quick check before starting my next post........



right click over the search button
scroll down to "Copy Shortcut"
paste in browser

it will bring you to search screen

or click this link http://www.arboristsite.com/search.php


----------



## jmack (Aug 29, 2006)

TimberJack_7 said:


> Ah yes, one of the most overlooked and yet one of the most important pieces of equipment a tree climber can have. For years I have used Red Wing logger style boots for climbing and have always thought them to be a good boot. My only complaint is at the end of a long day, my dogs are really barking and need some rubbing to quite them down. I have used Dr.Scholls gel pads in them before with mixed results. They make the boot more comfortable but have a tendency to shift around some.
> 
> Anybody got any recommendations on a good set of Comfortable climbing boots? Price range is $200 or less. Thank you.
> 
> Mike


wescos or chippewas insulated


----------



## CRN Tree (Aug 29, 2006)

Carhart is making boots know and they mak a really good logger boot. I have been using them for about 7 months now and there very comfortable. got them for around $180.


----------

